# where to flats fish savannah?



## austanj (Sep 15, 2010)

hey guys i was wondering if anyone knows a good spot in savannah to catch some reds. i am bringing a ranger flats boat and need a good spot to put in. any idea on bait would be good. Boat ramp?


----------



## baypat (Sep 15, 2010)

skidaway narrows is a good landing and good fishing. try posting on coastal outdoors. lazorata landing out at tybee is good. 
coofee bluff marinia is great too.


----------



## Inshore GA (Sep 15, 2010)

sent ya a pm


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 18, 2010)

Boat Ramp: Thunderbolt Ramp on Wilmington River or Skidaway Ramp on Skidaway River.   Fish Salt Pond and Joe's Cut or Cabbage Island for Bass and Trout.  These two are but a couple of the many areas around Savannah.  Good Luck,
Capt. Jimmy aka Saltwaternecker


----------

